# 190 Visa Aspirants (Did not get acknowledgement)



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm creating this thread for the people who have applied for 190 visa , have paid the fees and uploaded the docs.. But the application status is still "Application Received"
They did not get any acknowledgment email, No request for medicals...
Moreover, the status in EOI is still invited and Apply VIsa is enabled....
That's really terrible situation ...
Lets find out some way to get out of this...
We should not be as ignored as no acknowledgment no email from skillSelect or visa System.. We will share the contact details , emails and our experience if we go through any of the query related to our case...
Let's join


----------



## razask (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't have answer of your question. I have question that how you submitted the documennts and waht documents you submitted with your application, specifically i am asking about health forms and police clearance certificate?


----------



## desta (Sep 20, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm creating this thread for the people who have applied for 190 visa , have paid the fees and uploaded the docs.. But the application status is still "Application Received"
> They did not get any acknowledgment email, No request for medicals...
> ...


hi, same situation as yours but i have applied on 17th sept, could you please let me know what shall be done to come out of this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Do you really need a whole thread for this!

A computer system has a glitch in the status messages and you feel you have been ignored? It says application received what more do you want? A case officer will ask you for further information when you are allocated one. 

More to the point I have seen people granted visas whilst online status still shows outstanding! The online status is about as useful as a chocolate teapot. It requires a human to update it who is busy processing visas so probably forgot.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

desta said:


> hi, same situation as yours but i have applied on 17th sept, could you please let me know what shall be done to come out of this.


Hi,
I sent emails to e-visa support team, gsm.documents and skill select Contact Us page.
I received ack email on 18th Sep. so now it's resolved for me. U can do the same but i came to know that Nowadays, getting an ack. requires atleast 10 working days.


----------



## Jonas_C (Dec 3, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm creating this thread for the people who have applied for 190 visa , have paid the fees and uploaded the docs.. But the application status is still "Application Received"
> They did not get any acknowledgment email, No request for medicals...
> ...


Hello wanttomove,

I just found this thread which is exactly my case...I applied for a 190 visa in 19/10 but still didn't receive acknowledgement letter...my application still shows "application received" status and my EOI shows "Invited". I sent a message to DIAC 2 weeks ago and they did reply saying my application is sitting with IT to be resolved...this reply was 10 days ago. I don't know what to do, if I should wait or call DIAC to ask how is going my case. My EOI will expire on 19/12...I am a little bit concern what could happen if my case has not been resolved by then. Would you have some advice on this matter? Thanks!!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Jonas_C said:


> Hello wanttomove,
> 
> I just found this thread which is exactly my case...I applied for a 190 visa in 19/10 but still didn't receive acknowledgement letter...my application still shows "application received" status and my EOI shows "Invited". I sent a message to DIAC 2 weeks ago and they did reply saying my application is sitting with IT to be resolved...this reply was 10 days ago. I don't know what to do, if I should wait or call DIAC to ask how is going my case. My EOI will expire on 19/12...I am a little bit concern what could happen if my case has not been resolved by then. Would you have some advice on this matter? Thanks!!


I suggest you should again send an email to [email protected]. Write your TRN number, passport number and Name. Also attach the payment slip with you email. This is what i did. and the next day, i received the ack. . The status of EOI changed. Also please send an email to Skillselect for the issue of "invited" status in EOI.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Jonas_C (Dec 3, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I suggest you should again send an email to [email protected]. Write your TRN number, passport number and Name. Also attach the payment slip with you email. This is what i did. and the next day, i received the ack. . The status of EOI changed. Also please send an email to Skillselect for the issue of "invited" status in EOI.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks wanttomove, I will do that and hopefully it will help to move my process faster...I would like to travel to Perth in February/13


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

i had a problem...... i uploaded all my docs but when i am trying to upload docs of my wife or my kids... i am getting the msg FILES LIMIT REACHED. I had just uploaded 5 files with 7 mb space used. Does any1 getting the same problem. Pls guide what to do or give email Id of DIAC so that i can contact them


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> i had a problem...... i uploaded all my docs but when i am trying to upload docs of my wife or my kids... i am getting the msg FILES LIMIT REACHED. I had just uploaded 5 files with 7 mb space used. Does any1 getting the same problem. Pls guide what to do or give email Id of DIAC so that i can contact them


I too had same problem that i could not upload the docs for my spouse and kids before CO assignment. Just don't worry. You can upload their docs under your name by using the detailed description filed. That's what i did. and when the CO assigned. He asked from me what he wanted any more.

So you can try this.


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

same issue . what to do :S


----------

